

Amazon RDS - The Beginner’s Guide  - treskot
http://www.webyog.com/blog/2009/11/06/amazon-rds-the-beginners-guide/

======
mark_l_watson
Nice writeup. I also spent a few hours kicking the tires of RDS the first day
it was released.

I use Amazon AWS a lot for both customer work and my own projects. The two
things I most want to see are continued improvements to cloud watch and better
proxy support for failover.

